# Squid + SAMS 2



## StakkerNOVA (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, anyone tried it? I've a problem - it does not change squid policy so it never blocks user traffic according to rules of SAMS ;(

Logs has no hints
- /var/log/messages
- /var/log/httpd-error.log

Looks like SAMS unable to change /usr/local/squid/squid.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

It's been a while but doesn't Squid have it's own log file? Perhaps SAM has it's own too? Anything in either of those that might give some clues?


----------



## StakkerNOVA (Feb 3, 2014)

SAMS have no logs, Squid logs shows nothing.


----------

